# This one has me stumped.



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi all have not been here for a long time, but I figure maybe I can find a solution here since I am stumped. I was asked for a quote to refurbish a home, it has wood paneling, or better said, plywood paneling. But this one panel is really screwed up, any idea how to fix it?


















I was thinking maybe steam heating it and then make a slit behind the trim and insert a spline to prevent it from bowing again, what say you?


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Wood character!


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

You mean plywood character?!?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I can only think the warped, inset panel needs to come out to be worked. And trying to remove it will likely destroy it. Sorry Jorge, I'm stumped.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey there, well, I had to try. Told the customer that might not be fixable.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Sure it's fixable rip it out replace the ply and have the molding recreated to match refinish the wall. It won't be cheap but it is fixable.


----------



## RetiredITC (Dec 9, 2015)

How much of a match could you redo if you replace and try to recreate… unless you redo the finish on all of it I doubt you can get it to match.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

In the panel to the left of the one that is warped, it looks like the two sheets butted together also include the molding? Am I seeing that right?

If so, the panels came with the molding on them, and at that point I think you replace it and try to match, which is almost impossible. I would not take this job.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks to all, yeah it is fixable but as bones stated not cheap, outside the customer's budget. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Have you thought about filling the depression with bondo and matching the color?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm having a hard time trying to wrap my head around a raised panel being made from plywood, even in Mexico. Those woodworkers down there are excellent craftsmen, and why would they use plywood for a panel?

Like mahdee said, bondo. I would route out the groove first , though. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah just about the only solution is to fill and try to match. As to why they used plywood? Beats me, considering that this house was made in the 60's most likely plywood was used as a novelty, before it used to be all wainscoting or full wood panels.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That looks like right where the entertainment center should go.


----------



## edwino (Nov 28, 2014)

Charlie has it right. pretend you are duck hunting and build a blind.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Is the home being refurbished or just the wood work being refinished. If refurbished, start fresh, if refinished, the bondo route sounds like your best bet without having to perform what would almost certainly be cost prohibitive disassembly.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

It is being remodeled as an office, so yeah, I think Charlie has it right, the logo for the company should go there…LOL.


----------

